# BSI ist mit Anti-Botnet-Initiative zufrieden



## Newsfeed (1 März 2011)

Michael Hange, Chef des Bundesamts für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik, zog auf der CeBIT eine positives Zwischenfazit für die Initiative Botfrei.

Weiterlesen...


----------

